# Desert Island Classical



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Name the EIGHT works (as per the BBC radio programme) that you'd take with you to a desert island - and specify the recording you'd take, too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Cello Suites, Gaillard

J.S. Bach Unaccompanied Violin Sonatas and Partitas, Milstein

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Complete, Leonhardt

Haydn London Symphonies Complete, C Davis/Concergebouw

W.A. Mozart Complete Keyboard Concertos, van Immerseel/Anima Eterna

Beethoven Missa Solemnis, Bernstein/Concertgebouw

Mahler Symphony No. 8 Boulez/Staatskapelle Berlin

Mahler Symphony No. 9 Karajan/Berlin


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 1, 2015)

Parsifal conducted by von Karajan
Le Nozze di Figaro conducted by Solti
La Faciulla del West conducted by Mehra
The Makropulos Case conducted by Mackerras
Bach's Massin B Minor -- live recording from Salzburg coducted by von Karajan with Leontyne Price, Christa Ludwig, Nikolai Gedda and Gérard Souzay


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

1. Adams: Harmonielehre - SFSO/Blomstedt
2. Faure: Requiem - ASMF/Marriner
3. Prokofiev: Symphony 6 - Scottish National/Jarvi
4. Bach: Mass in B minor
5. Saint-Saens: Clarinet Sonata - Friedli
6. Mozart: Piano Concerto no 20 - Goode
7. Prokofiev: Symphony no 5 - Levine/CSO
8. Schubert: Winterreise - Haefliger

To be honest, those aren't necessarily my 8 absolute favorites, but I think you need some variety on a desert island. I barely know the Bach, but I would have hope of learning it really well and liking it on a desert island. The rest are some of my absolute favorites.

Thanks for the interesting post. I'm a bit surprised there weren't more responses.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Bach Cantatas - those recorded from Herreweghe
2. Bach Mass in B minor - Leonhardt
3. Bach St. Matthew Passion - Herreweghe (1st recording)
4. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier - Tureck (DG) and Wilson/Teldec/Apex
5. Bach Goldberg Variations - Tureck
6. Mozart Mass in C minor - Leppard
7. Beethoven Hammerklavier Sonata - Pollini.
8. Miaskovsky/Weinberg Violin Concertos - Grubert/Naxos
9. Shostakovich/Scriabin Piano Peludes - Deyanova/Nimbus
10.Shostakovich Op. 87 Preludes and Fugues - Nikolayeva (Melodiya)

Since about half my listening time is Bach, I went with half for the island.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Jan Stephenson, er.,,, I mean I’d immediately take my favorite violin concerti, Paganini #1, #2, & #3, Brahms, Mozart #5, Schumann. 
That only leaves me only two more: Mendelsohn’s octet and Schumann's piano concerto. 
You probably guessed by now I like strings.


----------



## phlrdfd (Jan 18, 2015)

Beethoven Eroica: Furtwangler/BPO Dec. 8, '52
Tchaikovsky 5th sympony: Ormandy/PO early 50s recording
Bruckner 8th: Karajan/VPO
Brahms D-Minor concerto: Gilels/Jochum/BPO
Beethoven final piano sonata: Richter from Leipzig
Shostakovich 8th string quartet: Borodin Quartet
Verdi Requiem: Giulini-EMI
Schubert piano trio, d929: Busch trio


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, this was difficult enough, and I still think I ended up with the beta version.
I also limited myself to one work for each composer, so here it is in alphabetical order.

Bach: *Musikalisches Opfer* - Concentus Musicus Wien · Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Beethoven: *Violin Concerto* - Patricia Kopatchinskaya · Orchestre Des Champs-Élysées · Philippe Herreweghe
Bruckner: *Symphony No. 8* - NDR Sinfonieorchester · Günter Wand
Haydn: *Cello Concerto No. 1* - Ivan Monghetti · Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin
Händel: *Concerto Grosso Op. 6, No. 6* - Arte Dei Suonatori · Martin Gester 
Kuhlau: *Flute Quintet Op. 51, No. 3* - Les Fidelles
Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 24* - Viviana Sofronitzki · Musicae Antiquae Collegium Varsovensie · Tadeusz Karolak
Schubert: *Piano Trio No. 2* - La Gaia Scienza


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I hate these kinds of questions because my preferences change day to day, and most definitely there will be many periods on this island where I wouldn't be in the mood to take the dust off these albums but here we go anyway:

Two introspective works, of different moods:
Mahler: Symphony no. 9 - Karajan w/ Berlin Philharmonic
Bruckner: Symphony no 9 - Solti w/ Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Next, two of my favorite sets of piano sonatas [both happen to be Late-Romantic Russian]
Scriabin: Complete Piano Sonatas & a few other piano works - Ashkenazy
Medtner: Complete Piano Sonatas, two Skazki, and Forgotten Melodies, Cycles 1 and 2 - Hamelin

Some Chamber Music:
Mozart: Piano Quartets - Mozartean Players
Brahms: The Piano Quartets - Hamelin w/ the Leopold String Trio

And finally, two variety cycles
Mozart: Complete Piano Concertos - Perahia w/ the English Chamber Orchestra
Beethoven: Symphonies - Barenboim w/ West Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

My selection is:
Stravinsky's Rite of Spring
Berg's Wozzeck
Shostakovich's The Nose
Reich's Piano Phase
Boulez's Marteau sans Maitre
Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony
Schönberg's Piano Concerto
Nono's Canto sospeso

And as bonus Cage's 4'33'' which can be played even without the recording.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, I'll give it a try:

Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (Furtwangler and Philharmonia, Flagstad, Suthaus)
Elgar - Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures (Barbirolli and London Symphony, Jacqueline du Pre)
Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Tashi)
Britten - War Requiem (Britten and London Symphony)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (Krauss and Bayreuth)
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, etc. (Reiner and Chicago Symphony)
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring, Petrushka (Ozawa and Boston Symphony)
Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier (Gould 1955 and 1981) Can I count both of them as one???


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

My selection in chronological order:

1741,	Johann Sebastian Bach:	Goldberg Variations, BWV.988 (Gould)
1791,	Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:	Requiem Mass in D minor, K.626 (Abbado)
1811,	Ludwig van Beethoven:	Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat major, Op.73 (Fleisher)
1904,	Jean Sibelius:	Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.47 (Vengerov)
1913,	Sergej Prokofiev:	Piano Concerto No.2 in G minor, Op.16 (Vinnitskaya)
1964,	Dmitrij Shostakovic:	String Quartet No.8 (Borodin SQ)
1976,	Alfred Šnitke:	Piano Quintet (Naxos recording)
1997,	Giya Kancheli:	Time… And Again (ECM recording)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> 1. Bach Cantatas - those recorded from Herreweghe
> 2. Bach Mass in B minor - Leonhardt
> 3. Bach St. Matthew Passion - Herreweghe (1st recording)
> 4. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier - Tureck (DG) and Wilson/Teldec/Apex
> ...


I missed one of my absolute favorite recordings and also added another Bach to keep my 50% going strong:

11. Beethoven Op. 5 Cello Sonatas - Coin/Cohen/Harmonia Mundi
12. Bach French Suites - David Cates/Music & Arts


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

tempo said:


> Name the EIGHT works (as per the BBC radio programme) that you'd take with you to a desert island - and specify the recording you'd take, too.


as Daniel Barenboim chose on the BBC programme, I'd take mine as sheet music and request a piano as my luxury item.
At last no work/facebook/computergames/people to distract me from practicing!! 

(this differs slightly from my post in the Recorded music section)
Mozart K545
Chopin op post in C# minor
Schubert Op. 90, D. 899: (sneaky, i'll get 4 in 1)
Liszt Consolations, S.172. No 3
Beethoven Piano Sonata No.23, Op.57 
Prokofiev. March from the Love for three oranges (piano)
Rachmaninov piano concerto no 3 op 30 (in my dreams I know, but I've got time to practice!)
Bach, little prelude in C minor BWV 934


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Well, I'll give it a try:
> 
> Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (Furtwangler and Philharmonia, Flagstad, Suthaus)
> Elgar - Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures (Barbirolli and London Symphony, Jacqueline du Pre)
> ...


It's great that you've got Bach on your list, but there's a mix-up involved. (Gould 1955 and 1981) would relate to his Goldberg Variations recordings. How about all of Gould's Bach recordings?

As for counting two as one, sounds fine to me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

1) Wagner's Parsifal
2) Mozart's Die Zauberflote
3) Verdi's La Forza del Destino
4) Mahler's 9th Symphony
5) Beethoven's 6th Symphony
6) Schoenberg's Guerrelieder
7) Feldman's String Quartet No. 2
8) complete Chopin Etudes


----------

